# CPT 61867 w/ stereotactic head frame



## lgrennan (Nov 24, 2010)

We have a provider who wants to bill the stereotactic head frame separate from CPT 61867.  During our research we're not finding any definitive answers.

In the lay description it talks about the sterotactic head frame and appears to be included in the procedure.

There is no CCI edits for adding CPT 20660 with procedure 61867.  

Any suggestions or experience with this situation?

I appreciate your help.


----------

